

Docomo unveils instant translator glasses in Japan - aditya
http://www.zdnet.com/docomo-unveils-instant-translator-glasses-in-japan-7000021376/

======
james33
Wasn't there an app that could do this on an iPhone a while back?

~~~
CliffyA
Yep, Word Lens
[http://readwrite.com/2010/12/16/amazing_instant_translation_...](http://readwrite.com/2010/12/16/amazing_instant_translation_app_looks_great_in_vid)

~~~
Andrenid
Word Lens is one of those apps I show people to blow their mind at where
technology is up to these days.

It's a serious "we're in the future" moment every time I use it.

